# Mountain bike (hardtail)



## dudi (9 Nov 2008)

*SORTED: Mountain bike (hardtail)*

 
Alright then gang, 
My missus just bought a bike, and we plan on going on trails etc as she doesn't fancy riding on the road at the moment. 

this means I need to buy a bike I can take off road... terrible shame really, fancy having to buy another bike!

I'm only going to use it when I'm out with the wife, so I'm looking for something fairly basic... either front sus or no sus at all. 

Not wanting to spend much as christmas is coming, preferably no more than a hundred. 

Does anyone have anything they're looking to offload? 

Let me know (i'll pick up if relatively local to me).
Andrew

I'm now all sorted. thanks though.


----------



## colly (11 Nov 2008)

dudi said:


> Alright then gang,
> My missus just bought a bike, and we plan on going on trails etc as she doesn't fancy riding on the road at the moment.
> 
> this means I need to buy a bike I can take off road... terrible shame really, fancy having to buy another bike!
> ...



I have a smallish Scott Tampico which has an odd assortment of bits attached to it. I suppose it might work right off but I really think you would need to mess around with it a bit. It's a great frame and is in good condition and I have used it for a couple of years for jaunts with my mrs on canal paths/ cycle tracks etc.
Trouble is it is a little too small for me ( I am 5'8") .
I happened to get hold of another Scott bike and have transfered my affections to that. 
If it might suit let me know and I will get you a couple of pics of it.


----------



## dudi (11 Nov 2008)

Hi Colly, thanks for the offer. 

unfortunately it's likely to be too small for me, i'm 6'1".

thanks again though


----------



## Rhythm Thief (12 Nov 2008)

I've got an old Kona Lavadome which is currently in bits and will need rebuilding. There's some good kit on it though, including a Hope front hub. Should fit you ok too, as I'm just under 6' and it was ok for me. £50 and it's yours.


----------



## dudi (12 Nov 2008)

Hi RT, thanks for the offer. 
I've just got home and foud that my crazy low bid for a diamondback MTB that is currently less than 2 minute walk from my house has been succesful!

I am now sorted, cheers guys.


----------

